# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The X-files....



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

Location Manila, Philippines
The Building : 75 Gallon Aquarium
Population : 5 Rosey barbs, 2 Tiger barbs, 6 Red Cross tetras, 21 Neon Tetras
about 2 weeks after introduction, most of the population of Neon Teras were missing, it was reported that 3 bodies were floating in the surface. 2 bodies were half eaten. all other inhabitants seem to be unaffected, prior to the missing report, some of the neon tetras belly was swelling like a pregnant molly

what is is ?..alien abduction ?, mutilation? werewolves ?


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

Location Manila, Philippines
The Building : 75 Gallon Aquarium
Population : 5 Rosey barbs, 2 Tiger barbs, 6 Red Cross tetras, 21 Neon Tetras
about 2 weeks after introduction, most of the population of Neon Teras were missing, it was reported that 3 bodies were floating in the surface. 2 bodies were half eaten. all other inhabitants seem to be unaffected, prior to the missing report, some of the neon tetras belly was swelling like a pregnant molly

what is is ?..alien abduction ?, mutilation? werewolves ?


----------



## geKo (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Did they lose their coloring? If so, they are infected by neon tetra disease. If not, they were just greedy fat neons. I have a few those get very fat after feeding time.


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

they did not lose coloring...they just got lost...funny...I lost about 21 fishes and I can still smile at the situation...just imagine If i was still keeping large cichilds (size greater than 10 inches)..1 lost fist is a disaster !!!

man.. this is the first time I lost 21 fishes in such a short time...when keeping cichlids ..mortalities are rare...their either sold or given away...my 8 oscar lasted 9 years with me till I gave them all to my dad...who kept them for about 2 years and then off to my sister...on rare occasions that there is deaths its ..MURDER...by an overly agressive cichlid..

oh well there goes 4 USD in fish..


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm not expert, but it definitely sounds like alien abduction to me. Hang on in there, they may one day be returned to you...

trust no1


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

that explains the weird lights....


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've lost around 50 Cardinals and nearly two dozen Rummynose Tetras. The Cardinal loss can be attributed to a heating issue I was fighting. I'm now hoping that adding pressurized CO2 will keep my pH down more consistently than my DIY schedule (or should I say lack of). At the moment, my two schools of 'featured' fish consist of two Cardinals and one Rummynose! But, I'm determined to keep trying.

As an aside, I got frustrated at the loss at one time and rushed out and purchased a dozen Leopard Danios. Guess what! I still have a dozen danios.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Its been proven that certain moon light can cause adult Tiger and Rosey Barbs to revert back to there prehistoric aggressive state. When this happens they like to fest on weak timid tetras.

Hawk


----------

